# DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution bei der organisierten Angelfischerei
​*Natürlich kann man, seit der DSAV e.V.  nun eingetragen ist und seine Internetseite online gestellt hat, viele Fragen stellen:
Warum halten es Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV für notwendig, einen weiteren Spezialverband wie den DSAV zu gründen?

Das Süßwasserangeln ist ja sicher genau mit das, wofür der DAFV per se auch schon zuständig wäre – nicht umsonst zahlt doch jeder organisierte Angelfischer mindestens 2 Euro auch dafür an den DAFV, oder?

Dass Steffen Quinger öffentlich den DSAV auch als  „Bundesverband analog Meeresanglerverband“ bezeichnet hat, bei der Vorstellung des DSAV auf deren Seite aber extra davon die Rede ist, dass es eben kein Bundesverband sei, kann passieren – oder ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass man sonst laut Satzung keine Chance zur gewünschten  Aufnahme in den DAFV hätte..

Warum der DSAV in den DAFV will, wo der doch augenscheinlich nicht genug für Süßwasserangler macht (für wen dann eigentlich??) – sonst hätten die ja nicht den DSAV gründen müssen -  auch dafür wird’s sicher eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Erklärung geben.

Ebenso dazu, warum in der Satzung des DSAV steht, er wäre Mitglied im DAFV, auf der Seite des DSAV aber, dass man sich erst bewerben würde (für beides muss der DSAV so oder so gemeinnützig sein)…

Man könnte sicher auch viele weitere Spezialverbände gründen, für Frauen, für Fliegenfischer, für Pödderer etc. p.p…, um damit die Verbandslandschaft der organisierten Angelfischer immer weiter zu zergliedern, statt auf einheitliche Vertretung zu setzen. Da hat vielleicht der DSAV nur den Anfang gemacht....

*Aber, das muss man klar sagen, bei allen offenen Fragen muss man auch loben, was zu loben ist!!!!!!*

Geschieht hiermit:
*Nach den Veröffentlichungen auf der Seite des DSAV gelang diesen Leuten tatsächlich nicht weniger als eine Revolution bei der organisierten Angelfischerei. * 

Zum ersten Mal seit Jahrzehnten wurde demnach nämlich ein Angelverein/verband fürs Angeln an sich und für die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangelveranstaltungen als gemeinnützig anerkannt. 

Ebenso damit logischerweise für die nationale Auswahl der Anglermannschaften, die man zu diesen Welt- und Europameisterschaften schicken will. Hier wird also sowohl mittelbar wie unmittelbar solche Wettangeln gefördert, das laut Satzung DSAV (Mitgliedschaft DAFV) auch vom Bundesverband und den diesen Bundesverband tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden.

Während in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten weder Anwälte, Steuerberater noch Angelvereine es geschafft haben, nur auf Grund des Angelns oder gar mit solchen Veranstaltungen als gemeinnützig anerkannt zu werden, hat das Steffen Quinger mit seinem DSAV hinbekommen.

Er betont auf seiner Seite nämlich extra, dass der DSAV weder in erster Linie für Naturschutz, noch für Sport (Casting) steht.
Naturschutz oder Sport- und Jugendarbeit an erster Stelle waren aber bisher laut Durchführungsverordnung zur Abgabenordnung die einzig anerkannten Punkte zur Erteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit für Angelvereine gewesen.

Was ja auch die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, immer wieder betonte, dass zum Erhalt des Status als Naturschutzverband (dazu MUSS man gemeinnützig  sein) eben IMMER Naturschutz an erster Stelle genannt werden müsse.

Der DSAV betont dagegen ausdrücklich, dass es eben nicht um Naturschutz oder Sport geht, sondern rein ums Angeln:
_Uns geht es in erster Linie um das Angeln direkt, das individuelle Angeln als auch das Angeln in der Gemeinschaft. Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt nicht auf den Themen wie z.B. Naturschutz, Kormoranmanagement, Casting oder die Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. _

Und genauso eindeutig:
_Im DSAF aber wollen wir alle Kraft und Energie einsetzen, um das Angeln an sich nach vorn zu bringen. Wir wollen uns auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Wir wollen das Angeln direkt in jeder rechtlich zulässigen Form in Deutschland fördern und unterstützen. _

Da Steffen Quinger mit dem DSAV hier ein genialer Schachzug gelungen zu sein scheint, der zudem natürlich auch wichtig für alle anderen Angelvereine wäre, fragen wir bei ihm nach, wie er das hinbekommen hat.  

Damit ALLE Angelvereine und Verbände davon profitieren können und nicht mehr die „Krücken“ Naturschutz oder Sport- und Jugendförderung an erster Stelle nennen müssen, um den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten oder zu behalten.

Wir schicken diese Mail deswegen natürlich auch gleich mit an den DAFV und dessen Landesverbände und werden versuchen, dazu auch Auskunft vom Finanzamt in Leipzig zu bekommen, die das ja so genehmigt haben, und vom Bundesministerium der Finanzen, die da ja auch ihre bisherige Ansicht geändert haben müssen.. 

Wir gehen schliesslich davon aus, dass der DSAV gegenüber den Behörden vollständige und wahrheitsgemäße Angaben machte und die Behörden das seriös und vollumfänglich geprüft haben. 
Für Angelvereine, die erstrangig Gewässer bewirtschaften (Landschaftspflege, Hege etc.) oder Verbände, die als Naturschutzverband anerkannt sind, ist das ja alles eh kein Problem. 

Aber das hier das Angeln als solches (der DSAV bewirtschaftet  ja weder Gewässer, kein  Naturschutz oder Förderung von Sport laut eigener Aussage an erster Stelle, sondern da geht’s ja nur um die internationalen Wettangelmeisterschaften und Veranstaltungen in Deutschland), als gemeinnützig anerkannt wird, das ist klasse!!

*Man muss hier Steffen Quinger und dem DSAV einfach gratulieren, dass die das hinbekommen haben, wo vorher jahrzehntelang sowohl VDSF wie DAV und bisher auch der DAFV versagt hatten mit ihren ganzen Anwälten und Steuerberatern!
*
Wir freuen uns, dass hier scheinbar endlich anerkannt wird, dass Angler und organisierte Angelfischer für die BRD so viele ökologische, ökonomische und soziale allgemeine Vorteile bieten, dass nun auch mit Angeln an erster Stelle die Gemeinnützigkeit erteilt bekommen konnte.

Hier unsere Mail mit unseren Fragen, die wir genauso wie die Antworten natürlich bei uns veröffentlichen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Quinger,
> wir gratulieren zur Eintragung des DSAV e.V. und zum Status der Gemeinnützigkeit.
> 
> Da Sie mit Ihrem Verband hier etwas geschafft haben, was seit Jahrzehnten kein Angelverein oder –verband mit all deren Juristen und Steuerberatern geschafft hat, würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie uns erläutern könnten, mit welchen Argumenten Sie das Finanzamt Leipzig und das Bundesfinanzministerium davon überzeugen konnten, für das „Angeln an sich“  den Status der  Gemeinnützigkeit verliehen zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Und nicht nur, dass der DSAV hier für das Angeln mit der Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln viel erreicht hat, im Gegensatz zu DAFV-Verbänden kommt auch schnell und umgehend eine Antwort.

Lobenswert.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Danke für die sicher ernst gemeinte Gratulation zur Gründung des DSAV und zur genialen Arbeit im Verband! Ich werde diese Glückwünsche an das Präsidum des DSAV weitergeben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Sorry Thomas, 

ich weiss gerade nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

In der Satzung steht ganz klar...Naturschutz etc.

http://dsav.eu/verband/satzung/

Und nur diese Satzung zählt für die Gemeinnützigkeit.
Zitat:
"2. Zweck des DSAV ist
die Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege im Sinne des  Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und des Umweltschutzes. Er vertritt als  Spezialverband die speziellen Interessen der Süßwasserangler in  Deutschland.
3. Der DSAV verwirklicht seine (Satzungs-) Zwecke insbesondere durch:
a) die Erhaltung und Pflege der Natur, insbesondere der Gewässer und die  Hege der Fischbestände unter Beachtung des Tier- und Artenschutzes.
b die Pflege und Erhaltung der im und am Gewässer beheimateten Tiere und  Pflanzen sowie ihres Biotops, einschließlich der Mitwirkung bei der  Wiederherstellung desselben.
c) Hege und Pflege der Fischbestände unter besonderer Beachtung der  Arterhaltung und der Wiedereinbürgerung verschollener bzw. abgewanderter  Arten.
d) die Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden, wissenschaftlichen Instituten,  Vereinigungen und Verbänden, die sich für die Gestaltung des  Naturschutzes und im Sinne des waid- und hegegerechten Angelns  einsetzen, auch im Rahmen von Schutzprogrammen. -"

Wen wolltest Du jetzt veräppeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Und das steht eben auf der Seite und auf dem PDF-Dokument:
Uns geht es in erster Linie um das Angeln direkt, das individuelle Angeln als auch das Angeln in der Gemeinschaft.* Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt nicht auf den Themen wie z.B. Naturschutz, Kormoranmanagement, Casting oder die Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. *

Und genauso eindeutig:
Im DSAV aber wollen wir *alle Kraft und Energie* einsetzen, *um das Angeln an sich nach vorn zu bringen.* Wir wollen uns auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Wir wollen das Angeln direkt in jeder rechtlich zulässigen Form in Deutschland fördern und unterstützen.

Deswegen hatte ich ja nachgefragt, wie das funktioniert hat.

Scheinbar wurde aber das Finanzamt nicht vom DSAV darüber informiert, dass hier Satzung und tatsächliches Tun auseinanderklaffen. 

Wird interessant werden, das weiter zu beobachten.


----------



## wbleil (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Man höre und staune:
die hiesige Vorsitzende von *PETA* hat alle Teilnehmer am *Königsfischen* beim Fischereiverein Selb wegen *Tierquälerei* angezeigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Und was hat das mit dem Thema DSAV hier zu tun?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das steht eben auf der Seite und auf dem PDF-Dokument:
> Uns geht es in erster Linie um das Angeln direkt, das individuelle Angeln als auch das Angeln in der Gemeinschaft.* Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt nicht auf den Themen wie z.B. Naturschutz, Kormoranmanagement, Casting oder die Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. *
> 
> Und genauso eindeutig:
> ...



Da steht viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Fisch kein Sportgerät etc.

Bei einem Verstoss gegen die Satzung ist die Gemeinnützigkeit ganz schnell futsch.

Evtl. sollte das Finanzamt mal die Webseite des DSAV unter die Lupe nehmen


----------



## XXXX (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Bleibt mal locker, den DSAV gibt es erst seit wenigen Monaten. 
Was der Verband getan hat oder nicht sollte man mal nach ca.1 Jahr betrachten und nicht nach 8 Wochen. 
Bei den ganzen Diskussionen hier von den führenden 4 - 6 Usern ist mir immer nicht ganz klar, findet man gut was hier getan wurde oder freut man sich zwar öffentlich, versucht aber alles im Hintergrund zu tun um den Verband an seiner Entwicklung zu hindern? 
Ich habe den Eindruck,man würde hier gern sehen, dass der DSAV in ein unruhiges Fahrtwasser kommt. 
Bitte jetzt nicht mit diesen Totschlagargument kommen "wir wollen nur rechtlichen Sicherheit". Danach hat auch 2006 niemand im AB gefragt als der DAV die WM für behinderte Angler in Potsdam durchgeführt hat, mit dem Brandenburger Ministerpräsidenten als Schirmherr.

Wir Angler sind schon eine tolle Truppe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> Bleibt mal locker, den DSAV gibt es erst seit wenigen Monaten.
> Was der Verband getan hat oder nicht sollte man mal nach ca.1 Jahr betrachten und nicht nach 8 Wochen.
> Bei den ganzen Diskussionen hier von den führenden 4 - 6 Usern ist mir immer nicht ganz klar, findet man gut was hier getan wurde oder freut man sich zwar öffentlich, versucht aber alles im Hintergrund zu tun um den Verband an seiner Entwicklung zu hindern?
> *Ich habe den Eindruck,man würde hier gern sehen, dass der DSAV in ein unruhiges Fahrtwasser kommt. *
> ...



Ich hätte LIEBEND GERNE gesehen, dass es ein Verein/Verband geschafft hätte, dass Angeln als solches als gemeinnützig anerkannt wurde.

Was man nach der Antwort von Herrn Quinger schlicht verneinen muss, da die Gemeinnützigkeit laut Satzung nur mit den bereits bekannten und üblichen Punkten  (Naturschutz etc.) erreicht wurde.

Was eben leider den Veröffentlichungen zum praktischen Tun des DSAV (Angeln, Veranstaltungen etc.) widerspricht...

LEIDER!!!

Mich juckt der DSAV prinzipiell so viel/wenig der DAFV - diese Geschichte betrifft ja zuerst mal organisierte Angelfischer...

Wäre aber hier - wie beschrieben - erreicht worden, dass Angeln als solches (noch dazu mit entsprechenden Veranstaltungen) als Grund für Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt worden, WÄRE DAS EIN ABSOLUTER MEILENSTEIN gewesen...

Und hätte natürlich auch positive Auswirkungen für Angler und das Angeln allgemein gehabt.

So bleibt in  meinen Augen leider wieder nur:
Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun............


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> Bleibt mal locker, den DSAV gibt es erst seit wenigen Monaten.
> Was der Verband getan hat oder nicht sollte man mal nach ca.1 Jahr betrachten und nicht nach 8 Wochen.
> Bei den ganzen Diskussionen hier von den führenden 4 - 6 Usern ist mir immer nicht ganz klar, findet man gut was hier getan wurde oder freut man sich zwar öffentlich, versucht aber alles im Hintergrund zu tun um den Verband an seiner Entwicklung zu hindern?
> Ich habe den Eindruck,man würde hier gern sehen, dass der DSAV in ein unruhiges Fahrtwasser kommt.
> ...



Von meiner Grundhaltung dem DSAV gegenüber positiv.
Es ist ja das, was wir Angler wollten. Einen Verband der sich für das Angeln einsetzt.

Aber es gibt da halt auch ein paar Abers bzw. Warum?
Warum in den DAFV? 
Sind die Hegefischen nicht Wettfischen im Sinne des BMF?
etc.

Vorallem musste ich gerade bei Thomas seinen Lob an euch  lachen  ..oder weinen.
In eurer Satzung steht an erster Stelle Naturschutz...
Auf der Website steht ihr wollt euch in erster Linie für das Angeln einsetzen und nicht für den Naturschutz...

sinngemäß.

|kopfkrat

Normalerweise müsste Thomas nun wieder loslegen...ala DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



> Von meiner Grundhaltung dem DSAV gegenüber positiv.
> Es ist ja das, was wir Angler wollten. Einen Verband der sich für das Angeln einsetzt.


*So ist das *- leider hat sich wohl die Kompetenz vom DAFV auf den DSAV übertragen - schliesslich wurde dieser DSAV ja mit von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV gegründet..

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So bleibt in  meinen Augen leider wieder nur:
> denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun............



So bleibt Anglern wieder nur einmal mehr die Enttäuschung über die "Arbeit" der Verbände, welche von den organisierten Angelfischern finanziert werden. 

Und die durch solches Handeln, durch mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen wieder am Ende nur neue Unannehmlichkeiten sowohl für organisierte Angelfischer wie am Ende auch wieder für Angler und das Angeln allgemein bringen werden.

Warum die das weiter finanzieren, werde ich nie verstehen.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

In meinen Augen ist einfach nur festzuhalten, dass der DSAV eine Satzung beim zuständigen Gericht eingereicht hat, die nicht der tatsächlichen Ausrichtung entspricht oder die Homepage fehlerhafte Inhalte enthält! Da der Vorstand dafür verantwortlich ist, sollten die sich - wenn das mal rauskommt - vermutlich warm anziehen. 

 Das Wort Vorsatz möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings nicht benutzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Es ist einfach nur schade, wie wieder einmal von Verbänden eine eigentlich gute Sache zuschanden gemacht wird, nur weil man meint weiter mauscheln zu können oder eben nicht begreift, was man da macht..............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Interessant finde ich das Statement "Pro Hegefischen auf Grundlage der gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen".

Welche existierenden Probleme will der DSAV denn dort lösen? Gibt's da konkrete Aussagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Hier gehts doch nicht um gesetzliche Grundlagen bei Hegeangeln (= Fischereirecht, Landessache) - hier gehts um die Steuergeschichte, Gemeinnützigkeit etc..

2 Paar Stiefel...


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

31 € noch mal extra zahlen für diesen verband, der dann mitglied wird im dafv und den größten teil der kohle dahin abführt. vielleicht versucht man so die leeren kassen zu stopfen. was soll überhaubt so ein extraverband. das ist aufgabe des dafv, wofür schon bezahlt wird. wenn diese eigentliche arbeit dort nicht mehr getätigt wird, haben wir wieder eine ( versteckte beitragserhöhung ) durch leistungskürzung


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Aber wenn Angeln in erster Linie im Spaß des Anglers daran besteht, was sollte bei der Sichtweise denn dann das _Gemeinnützige _daran sein? Gärntern und Shopping ist ja auch nicht gemeinnützig.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



mathei schrieb:


> 31 € noch mal extra zahlen für diesen verband, der dann mitglied wird im dafv und den größten teil der kohle dahin abführt. vielleicht versucht man so die leeren kassen zu stopfen. was soll überhaubt so ein extraverband. das ist aufgabe des dafv, wofür schon bezahlt wird. wenn diese eigentliche arbeit dort nicht mehr getätigt wird, haben wir wieder eine ( versteckte beitragserhöhung ) durch leistungskürzung



Gute Frage. Ist mir auch nicht klar, was der DSAV soll.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Aber wenn Angeln in erster Linie im Spaß des Anglers daran besteht, was sollte bei der Sichtweise denn dann das _Gemeinnützige _daran sein? Gärntern und Shopping ist ja auch nicht gemeinnützig.




Brauch man diese unbedingt?

Zum DSAV Mitgliedsbeitrag:

Viel Geld für welche Leistung?
Warum sollte ich den DSAV beitreten?

Das Vertrauen vieler Angler in unsere derzeitigen Verbände ist seit Jahrzehnten stark in mitleidenschaft geraten.
Warum sollte man als Angler dem DSAV beitreten?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Aber wenn Angeln in erster Linie im Spaß des Anglers daran besteht, was sollte bei der Sichtweise denn dann das _Gemeinnützige _daran sein? Gärntern und Shopping ist ja auch nicht gemeinnützig.


 
Fast jeder Skatverein in Deutschland in als gemeinnützig eingestuft, inklusive des Bundesverbandes.

http://www.deutscherskatverband.de/...gen/Verbandsrecht/2011-01-04_Satzung_DSkV.pdf

Wenn die Verbreitung eines Kartenspiels in Deutschland gemeinnützig ist, dürften sich wohl auch für das Angeln hinreichend Gründe finden. #h


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

aus meiner sicht zeit und geldverschwendung. auch wenn das präsidium mit leuten gespickt ist, welche dem wettfischen wohlgesonnen sind. dennoch ist es ja eine doppelfunktion, wenn man auch im präsidium des dafv sitz.
es ist ganz klar nicht möglich eine gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten, wenn man nur wettfischen will. deswegen wurde ja auch die satzung beim fa eingereicht, in der der naturschutz als 1. steht. von daher ist der dsav überflüssig. nur weitere kohle vom angler für keine leistung


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fast jeder Skatverein in Deutschland in als gemeinnützig eingestuft, inklusive des Bundesverbandes.
> 
> http://www.deutscherskatverband.de/...gen/Verbandsrecht/2011-01-04_Satzung_DSkV.pdf
> 
> Wenn die Verbreitung eines Kartenspiels in Deutschland gemeinnützig ist, dürften sich wohl auch für das Angeln hinreichend Gründe finden. #h




Angeln ist leider nicht anerkannt für den Status der Gemeinnützig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



> Wenn die Verbreitung eines Kartenspiels in Deutschland gemeinnützig ist, dürften sich wohl auch für das Angeln hinreichend Gründe finden



So man einen Verband hätte, der sich dafür einsetzt und Lobbyarbeit dafür macht.

Die Hoffnung hatte ich beim DSAV - Ergebnis bekannt, Gemeinnutz auch wieder nur für Naturschutz etc....

Nur wieder mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen...........


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fast jeder Skatverein in Deutschland in als gemeinnützig eingestuft, inklusive des Bundesverbandes.
> 
> http://www.deutscherskatverband.de/...gen/Verbandsrecht/2011-01-04_Satzung_DSkV.pdf
> 
> Wenn die Verbreitung eines Kartenspiels in Deutschland gemeinnützig ist, dürften sich wohl auch für das Angeln hinreichend Gründe finden. #h



hervorragend. super beispiel. was sollte das den oberen sagen.
geht das problem an und mauschelt nicht weiter rum
 ( gründung eines neuen verbands )
der mist fliegt euch früher oder später um die ohren


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So man einen Verband hätte, der sich dafür einsetzt und Lobbyarbeit dafür macht.
> 
> Die Hoffnung hatte ich beim DSAV - Ergebnis bekannt, Gemeinnutz auch wieder nur für Naturschutz etc....
> 
> Nur wieder mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen...........


 
Wie du gebetsmühlenartig wiederholst: Das Problem ist der Verband, nicht die Unmöglichkeit aufgrund bestehender Hürden. Dass es geht, machen uns andere vor.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es sogar einen Verband strickender Hausfrauen, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen dem Gemeinwohl dient. Nur den Anglern will man weißmachen, das ginge ohne Naturschutz etc. gar nicht. Und die glauben den Scheixx auch noch. #d*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## XXXX (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

So richtig seheh ich nicht durch was insbesondere Du Thomas willst. Du schreibst den DSAV an und gratuliertst ihnen zu seinen Leistungen, insbesondere zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.
Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Du natürlich die Satzung des DSAV kennst wenn Dir sogar Schreibfehler auffalllen und Dir auch bewußt ist, dass nur die Satzung des Vereines die Grundlage zur Anerkennung der vorläufigen Gemeinnützigkeit im Finanzamt ist. Dachtes Du es gibt geheime Absprachen? Auch haben wir uns nicht gegen Naturschutz ausgesprochen, es geht um die Wichtung im Verband.
Du bekommst diese zu erwartende Antwort vom DSAV (hattest Du eine andere erwartet?) und bist jetzt maßlos "enttäuscht" das auch beim DSAV Naturschutz mit in der Satzung stehen hat. 
Ja, was hast Du den erwartet? 
Solche Fragen von dir nennt man bei uns hinterv......zig.
Du willst eigentlich keine ernsthafte Antwort, es geht eigentlich nur um eine Provokation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



> Wahrscheinlich gibt es sogar einen Verband strickender Hausfrauen, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen dem Gemeinwohl dient. Nur den Anglern will man weißmachen, das ginge ohne Naturschutz etc. gar nicht. Und die glauben den Scheixx auch noc



Problem erkannt - Problem gebannt???

Oder weiter DAFV und DSAV bezahlen für Nichtleistung?



DSAV schrieb:


> So richtig seheh ich nicht durch was insbesondere Du Thomas willst. Du schreibst den DSAV an und gratuliertst ihnen zu ihren Leistungen insbesondere zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.
> Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Du natürlich die Satzung des DSAV kennst wenn Dir sogar Schreibfehler auffalllen und Dir auch bewußt ist, dass nur die Satzung des Vereines die Grundlage zur Anerkennung der vorläufigen Gemeinnützigkeit im Finanzamt ist.
> Du bekommst diese zu erwartende Antwort vom DSAV (hattest Du einen andere erwartet?) und bist jetzt maßlos "enttäuscht" das auch der DSAV den Naturschutz an erster Stelle in der Satzung stehen hat. Ja, was hast Du den erwartet?
> Solche Fragen von dir nennt man bei uns hinterv......zig.
> Du willst eigentlich keine ernsthafte Antwort, es geht eigentlich nur um eine Provokation.


Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass der DSAV sich so verhält, wie er es auf seiner Seite schreibt:
Angeln und Veranstaltungen an erster Stelle, Naturschutz und Sport sollen keine Rolle spielen..

Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn das nun anders ist und der DSAV nur wegen seiner Satzung mit Naturschutz an erster Stelle die Gemeinnützigkeit beantragt und bekommen hat.

Und dann entweder gegen seine Satzung handelt, das FA darüber nicht vollständig informiert hat oder eben bei seinen Veröffentlichungen (Angeln an  erster Stelle ) gelogen hat.

Das ist Schuld des DSAV, nicht meine.....


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

|kopfkrat

Das ist nun nicht anders.
Das war von Anfang an beim DSAV so.

Sorry, jetzt eierste aber rum.

Wie will man aber als DSAV Satzungskonform handeln wenn man an offiziellen Weltmeisterschaften im Ausland teilnimmt bzw. die Teilnehmer fördert?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> So richtig seheh ich nicht durch was insbesondere Du Thomas willst. Du schreibst den DSAV an und gratuliertst ihnen zu seinen Leistungen, insbesondere zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.


 
Du weißt, was Ironie ist? Das nächste Mal sollte Thomas sicherheitshalber die entsprechenden Zeichen setzen.


----------



## XXXX (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Jungs, habt ihr mal weiter eure Spielwiese. Ich habe andere Sachen zu tun als euch hier Nachhilfeunterricht zu geben. 

Thomas gehts hier um seine Klickraten um besser Werbung verkaufen zu können. 
Ich bringe Argumente, auf die wird dann nicht eingegangen und wenn es ganz eng wird, werden Beiträge als off topic eingestuft, gelöscht oder ins Nirwana verschobe. Brauche ich nicht.
Ja, die Ironie habe ich schon verstanden. Ist das seriös oder der Sache förderlich? Nein, ich sage nur: tricksen, tarnen, mauscheln, stänkern.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie will man aber als DSAV Satzungskonform handeln wenn man an offiziellen Weltmeisterschaften im Ausland teilnimmt bzw. die Teilnehmer fördert?


 
In diesem Punkt sehe ich keinen Widerspruch zur Satzung. Darüber steht ja nix drin. Die Frage ist halt, ob man die Gemeinnützigkeit behält, wenn man Angelwettkämpfe im Ausland unterstützt bzw. daran teilnimmt.

Bisher war man ja einhellig der Meinung, dass die Finanzämter in diesem Fall die Gemeinnützigkeit kassieren (können).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Du natürlich die Satzung des DSAV kennst wenn Dir sogar Schreibfehler auffalllen und Dir auch bewußt ist, dass nur die Satzung des Vereines die Grundlage zur Anerkennung der vorläufigen Gemeinnützigkeit im Finanzamt ist.




Satzung vorlegen ist das eine - (§63, AO) "tatsächliche Geschäftsführung" ist aber nach Abgabenordnung mit ein wichtiges Kriterium. 

Was auch bedeutet, dass unter Vorlage aller Ausgaben, Kontenbewegungen etc.  vom DSAV nachzuweisen ist, dass die Gelder des Vereines/Verbandes ausschliesslich für satzungsmäßige Zwecke verwendet werden un keinesfalls für der Gemeinnützigkeit widersprechende Dinge (entsprechende Veranstaltungen) genutzt werden dürfen.


Und hier widerspricht die Satzung (Naturschutz an erster Stelle) der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung (Angeln und Veranstaltungen an erster Stelle. Naturschutz unter ferner liefen..)...

Gut, dass ich dafür nicht den Kopp hinhalten muss...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ja, die Ironie habe ich schon verstanden. Ist das seriös oder der Sache förderlich? Nein, ich sage nur: tricksen, tarnen, mauscheln, stänkern.....


 
Ganz einfache Frage: Wurde dem DSAV vom Finanzamt die Gemeinnützigkeit im Wissen über die Förderung von und Teilnahme an Angelwettkämpfen im Ausland erteilt?

Ja oder nein, kein Geschwurbel. In der Satzung steht zum Thema Wettangeln nämlich gar nix.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ist mir auch nicht klar, was der DSAV soll.



Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn auch nicht wirklich


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Frage: Wurde dem DSAV vom Finanzamt die Gemeinnützigkeit im Wissen über die Förderung von und Teilnahme an Angelwettkämpfen im Ausland erteilt?
> 
> Ja oder nein, kein Geschwurbel. In der Satzung steht zum Thema Wettangeln nämlich gar nix.



sehr gute frage #6
sollte ja eigentlich schon beantwortet sein


DSAV schrieb:


> Ich bringe Argumente, auf die wird dann nicht eingegangen und wenn es  ganz eng wird, werden Beiträge als off topic eingestuft, gelöscht oder  ins Nirwana verschobe.



ich finde nur leider nix in diesem tread |kopfkrat


----------



## Elbangler_70 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas,
> 
> ich weiss gerade nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
> 
> ...



Die Satzung kann man durchaus als Standardsatzung einstufen. Heißt hier steht nix von irgendwelchen Wettbewerben etc pp. Mit der Satzung bekommt jeder die Gemeinnützigkeit. Was ist daran neu oder anders???

Natürlich beißt sich das in gewisser weise mit der Aussage:


> Wir wollen das Angeln direkt in jeder rechtlich zulässigen Form in  Deutschland fördern und unterstützen. Wir sind für die Verwendung des  Setzkescher, für die Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden, welchen Fisch der  Angler letztendlich verwerten möchte und für die Entkriminalisierung von  Angeln in der Gemeinschaft.



Davon ab muss man "Hegefischen" oder "hust" generell von Seiten der Gewässerbewirtschaftung kritisch hinterfragen. Wer so manches Gewässer kennt wo solche Veranstaltungen mit "Wettbewerbscharakter" ausgetragen werden fragt sich was man da noch hegen will. Entweder ist das Gewässer so herunter gewirtschaftet das solche Veranstaltungen eigentlich nicht zu verantworten sind oder es mach keinen Sinn mehr weil selbst Dauerhegeangeln keine Besserung mehr versprechen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> So richtig seheh ich nicht durch was insbesondere Du Thomas willst. Du schreibst den DSAV an und gratuliertst ihnen zu seinen Leistungen, insbesondere zur Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.
> Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass Du natürlich die Satzung des DSAV kennst wenn Dir sogar Schreibfehler auffalllen und Dir auch bewußt ist, dass nur die Satzung des Vereines die Grundlage zur Anerkennung der vorläufigen Gemeinnützigkeit im Finanzamt ist. Dachtes Du es gibt geheime Absprachen? Auch haben wir uns nicht gegen Naturschutz ausgesprochen, es geht um die Wichtung im Verband.
> Du bekommst diese zu erwartende Antwort vom DSAV (hattest Du eine andere erwartet?) und bist jetzt maßlos "enttäuscht" das auch beim DSAV Naturschutz mit in der Satzung stehen hat.
> Ja, was hast Du den erwartet?
> ...





DSAV schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr mal weiter eure Spielwiese. Ich habe andere Sachen zu tun als euch hier Nachhilfeunterricht zu geben.
> 
> Thomas gehts hier um seine Klickraten um besser Werbung verkaufen zu können.
> Ich bringe Argumente, auf die wird dann nicht eingegangen und wenn es ganz eng wird, werden Beiträge als off topic eingestuft, gelöscht oder ins Nirwana verschobe. Brauche ich nicht.
> Ja, die Ironie habe ich schon verstanden. Ist das seriös oder der Sache förderlich? Nein, ich sage nur: tricksen, tarnen, mauscheln, stänkern.....




 Mal Klartext. Nicht gegen Personen, sondern gegen die Initiative.

Meint ihr eigentlich, wir wären alle mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert ? Diese Aktion, Gründung eines "DSAV" ist so dermaßen naiv-dämlich, dass Fremdschämen angesagt ist.
Ein paar Typen aus dem Dunstkreis des DAFV-Präsidiums gründen just einen neuen Verband, als die unter DAFV-Flagge "listig" durchgeführten, und über dubiose Konten abgerechneten, Veranstaltungen in die Kritik geraten. Ja nee, is klar. 

Mal ganz abgesehen von der megapeinlichen Homepage des neuen "Verbandes", gespickt mit Rechtschreibfehlern als hätte sie ein Vorschulklässler verfasst, und selbst nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen immer noch nicht fehlerfrei, ist die gesamten Strategie nicht anders als plump und dumm zu bezeichnen.

Klar, das Finanzamt ist dermaßen strunzdoof, dass es die Widersprüche zwischen Satzung und Verlautbarungen auf der HP nicht zu werten weiß. 

Von wegen. Und selbstverständlich wird das Finanzamt darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Wenn nicht von Thomas, dann von mir. Und dann werdet ihr ziemlich sicher merken, wie sauer eine Finanzbehörde werden kann, wenn sie sich verarscht fühlt. 

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wessen Geistes Kind man sein muss, sich dermaßen vor den Karren zu spannen oder spannen zu lassen. Das muss eigentlich weh tun. 

Wenn Ihr wirklich und ernsthaft etwas für das Wettfischen hättet tun wollen, dann wäre der richtige Weg gewesen, euren Verbandsgrufties dermaßen in den Hintern zu treten, dass die entweder abdanken, oder auf den richtigen Weg kommen. 
Statt dessen versucht ihr, die alten Mauscheleien durch neue zu ersetzen. 

Zitat:
_Nein, ich sage nur: tricksen, tarnen, mauscheln, stänkern....._

Jau, habt Ihr wieder mal versucht. Mit einem Hauch von Restintelligenz wäre das jedoch sicher etwas weniger subtil zu bewerkstelligen gewesen. Wenn auch sicher nicht erfolgreicher. 

Ich hab in meinem Leben echt schon viel abgrundtiefen Dünnxxxx erlebt, aber was ihr das abzuziehen versucht, macht selbst mich fassungslos. 

Einfach unglaublich............

Und jetzt mal wieder schnell die HP korrigieren, wie bei dem Schwarzbarsch-Schnitzer.

Cache, Sicherungskopie ????
Ahh was, merkt bestimmt keiner.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Der DSAV versucht nach eigenem Bekenntnis, "anglerfreundliche" Verbandspolitik zu gestalten. Unabhängig davon, dass ich die Konstruktion innerhalb des DAFV nicht verstehe: Soll er doch!
 Dass er sich des "Tricks" bedient, den Naturschutz als ersten Zweck in die Satzung zu schreiben, ist ihm gar nicht mal zu verübeln; schließlich wird es ohne Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gehen. Naturschutz und Angeln sind ja auch keine Gegensätze (wenn man den Begriff Naturschutz nicht diffamierend versteht).
 Alsbald stellt sich dann aber die Frage, was eine anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik denn eigentlich inhaltlich sein soll. Ich habe die Frage bereits im Vorlauf der Fusion gestellt, als gefordert wurde, dass eine solche Politik vor dem Zusammenschluss festgeschrieben werden müsse - leider ist sie bis heute unbeantwortet geblieben.
 Bislang treten nur Bruchstücke einer solche Politik auf:
 - Wettangeln - ist das der Mehrheit der Angler wirklich wichtig? Ich weiß es nicht.
 - Setzkescher - greifen die vorhandenen Regelungen dazu so stark in den Angelalltag der Mehrheit der Angler wirklich so tief ein?
 - Catch & release - Ja, da hätte ein Verband seine Hausaufgaben zu machen, nachdem die fachliche Diskussion ja erfolgreich beendet ist
 - Müssen Angler am Wasser alles tun dürfen, was sie wollen? - Das wäre nicht mehrheitsfähig, nicht einmal unter Anglern.

 Was alles ist also "angerlfreundliche Politik" und wo sollen da die Prioritäten gesetzt werden. Beim DASV sieht es so aus, als wäre das allererste, was zu "liberalisieren" wäre, das Wettangeln. 

 Mir persönlich wäre das zu wenig in der falschen Reihenfolge.

 Bevor man etwas festschreibt, muss man es erst einmal formulieren. Ich kann leider nicht erkennen, dass das Formulieren einer "anglerfreundlichen Politik" seither nennenswerte Fortschritte gemacht hat. Auch beim DASV noch nicht, dem man allerdings fairerweise zugute halten muss, dass es ihn noch nicht so lange gibt. Andererseits: Wie kann der DASV, bevor er seine inhaltliche Ausrichtung klar fixiert und verbandsintern zur Abstimmung gestellt hat, schon entscheiden, dass er Mitglied im DAFV sein will, wenn dieser doch im Geruch steht, "anglerfeindliche" Verbandspolitik zu betreiben?

 Da ist noch gar nichts aus einem Guß - und so kann ich nicht ausmachen, dass mit der Gründung des DASV irgendein Fortschritt eingetreten ist; eher vielleicht sogar ein Rückschritt in Richtung Zersplitterung.

 Die erhoffte Revolution musste daher wegen schlechten Wetters abgesagt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> schließlich wird es ohne Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gehen.



Warum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



> Dass er sich des "Tricks" bedient, den Naturschutz als ersten Zweck in die Satzung zu schreiben, ist ihm gar nicht mal zu verübeln; schließlich wird es ohne Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gehen. Naturschutz und Angeln sind ja auch keine Gegensätze (wenn man den Begriff Naturschutz nicht diffamierend versteht).


Es geht rein um die Gemeinnützigkeit..
Und das sind zuerst mal nur  Steuervorteile - zu was ein Lobbyverband zuerst mal Steuervorteile braucht???

Wäre es dann noch so, dass diese durch "Tricks" erschlichen wurde, ist der Schaden für Angler und das Angeln weit größer, als hätte man von Anfang an solide gearbeitet.

Und da gilt beim DSAV das gleiche wie beim DAFV:
Solange sie nicht als Lobby tätig werden, um gegenüber den Finanzbehörden die sozialen, ökologischen und ökonomischen Vorteilen des Angelns an sich anzusprechen, zu diskutieren und durchzusetzen, sondern weiter nur tricksen, tarnen, täuschen und mauscheln, sind sie weder fähig Lobbyarbeit zu verrichten (wer nimmt solche Leute denn in Behörden und Politik ernst?), noch können sie erwarten, dass Angler sie unterstützen werden..

ist hier OT, gilt aber genauso fürs TSG.........


----------



## labralehn (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



DSAV schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr mal weiter eure Spielwiese. Ich habe andere Sachen zu tun als euch hier Nachhilfeunterricht zu geben.


Was sollen wir haben, Eine Spielwiese? Toll, bekommen wir die auch von dem DSAV oder müssen wir wie immer alles selber machen ...

Blöd wenns von einem kommt der sich DSAV nennt.

Richtig gut, wenn der DSAV seine erschlichene Gemeinnützigkeit endlich wieder los wird. 

Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder das machen könnte was er gerne wollte.

Von mir gibts hier nur einen Daumen runter, für diese miese Leistung. 

Und das FA wird hoffentlich noch mehr tun, als nur den Daumen drauf zu halten.

Und den Thread Titel "DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln" könnte man auch ggf. ändern in 
*DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit aber nicht fürs Angeln*"


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Kurzer OT-Einwurf, da nicht unbedingt mit dem DSAV im Zusammenhang...
aber an dieser Stelle und als Antwort auf deine Einlassungen angebracht:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bevor man etwas festschreibt, muss man es erst einmal formulieren. Ich kann leider nicht erkennen, dass das Formulieren einer "anglerfreundlichen Politik" seither nennenswerte Fortschritte gemacht hat.



http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/DAFV_Richtlinien_LVSAEmpfehlungen.pdf

Dieses Papier liegt seit 8. März auf dem "Tisch" |wavey:

Mittagsgruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Startseite..Was nutzt mir der DSAV ?

Kurze Antwort..Nix

Im Prinzip eine doppelte Mogelpackung..Mogelei 1 gegenüber dem FA.

Mogelei 2 gegenüber potentieller "Kundschaft" welche nach echten Alternativen zum DAFV Murks sucht.

Leute,Leute..ihr werbt quasi Bildtechnisch mit einem Swingerclub ,verkauft das dem FA per Satzung als gemeinn.Bibelstunde und der evtl.geneigte Kunde muss nach lesen des Kleingedruckten feststellen,das es weder das eine noch das andere ist,mal wieder" nur gucken aber nicht anfassen".

Luftverkäufer Schlemihl aus der Sesamstraße lässt grüssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Leute,Leute..ihr werbt quasi Bildtechnisch mit einem Swingerclub ,verkauft das dem FA per Satzung als gemeinn.Bibelstunde und der evtl.geneigte Kunde muss nach lesen des Kleingedruckten feststellen,das es weder das eine noch das andere ist,mal wieder" nur gucken aber nicht anfassen".
> 
> Luftverkäufer Schlemihl aus der Sesamstraße lässt grüssen


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Das war mal gelungen! :m


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

was ist eigentlich, wenn der dsav die nötigen mitgliedschaften ( cips usw ) an sich nimmt und der dafv sie nicht finanziel unterstützt. wären der dafv dann nicht fein raus aus der geschichte der gemeinnützigkeit ?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Derzeit sieht der DSAV für  mich so aus als ob man ihn gegründet hat um "Wettfischen" auszurichten bzw. an denen teilzunehmen ohne in grosser Diskussion mit dem DAFV- Vorstand treten zu müssen.

Aber ich bin geduldig, evtl. formuliert der DSAV seine Ziele noch etwas präziser.

Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn der DSAV Vorstand etwas genauer präsentieren würde.
Wer oder was sind die Personen und für was stehen sie?


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Startseite..Was nutzt mir der DSAV ?
> 
> Kurze Antwort..Nix
> 
> ...


für nur 31 € kannst du aber auch nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn der DSAV Vorstand etwas genauer präsentieren würde.
> Wer oder was sind die Personen und für was stehen sie?



schau auf der dafv-seite. da haste 2 schon mal #d


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



mathei schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich, wenn der dsav die nötigen mitgliedschaften ( cips usw ) an sich nimmt und der dafv sie nicht finanziel unterstützt. wären der dafv dann nicht fein raus aus der geschichte der gemeinnützigkeit ?




Sofern keine unmittelbare und mittelbare Förderung des DSAV besteht würde ich sagen ja ist er. und auch sämtliche LV etc.
Es ginge alleinig auf DSAV Kappe und deren Mitglieder.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



mathei schrieb:


> schau auf der dafv-seite. da haste 2 schon mal #d




Ja, und wer ist das?  ^^
Keine Vorstellung der Person? Lebenslauf? Für was stehen die? Was qualifiziert sie für das Amt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sofern keine unmittelbare und mittelbare Förderung des DSAV besteht würde ich sagen ja ist er. und auch sämtliche LV etc.
> Es ginge alleinig auf DSAV Kappe und deren Mitglieder.


Nein, weil die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln nur über die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft des DAFV geht, daher ist das durch deren Beitragszahlung eine unmittelbare Förderung und damit auch die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV futsch.

Da träumen die zwar von, das so machen können - ist aber nicht...

Nur NICHT gemeinnützigen Vereinen/Verbänden kann da nix passieren - dann kann der DSAV aber eben auch nicht in den DAFV eintreten und damit nicht an internationalen Wettangelmeistershaften teilnehmen.

Daher dachte ich ja zuerst, der DSAV hätte es geschafft, Angeln als solches als Grund für Gemeinnützigkeit anerkennen zu lassen - NUR dann hätte das alles überhaupt Sinn gemacht..


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

ja nur wenn sie es übertragen meinte ich. die kennen sich doch, ist doch ein knümmel. sollte doch kein problem also sein.
das könnte dann der eigentliche grund für die gründung sein.
hat natürlich mit eigenen gemeinnützigkeit nix zu tun. das fällt denen eh auf die füsse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Erst mal müssen die vom DAFV aufgenommen werden - kann zwar laut Satzung das geschäftsführende Präsidium mit einfacher Mehrheit. 

Es liegen aber schon Anträge vor, dass dies auf der HV abgestimmt werden sollte, sowie Ankündigungen, bei Aufnahme des DSAV durch das Präsidium gleich wieder den Ausschluss des DSAV auf der HV zu beantragen, wozu dann 51% der Stimmen reichen.


----------



## Micha383 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst mal müssen die vom DAFV aufgenommen werden - kann zwar laut Satzung das geschäftsführende Präsidium mit einfacher Mehrheit.
> 
> Es liegen aber schon Anträge vor, dass dies auf der HV abgestimmt werden sollte, sowie Ankündigungen, bei Aufnahme des DSAV durch das Präsidium gleich wieder den Ausschluss des DSAV auf der HV zu beantragen, wozu dann 51% der Stimmen reichen.



ich bin zwar nicht so vertraut mit der ganzen Materie aber mir kommen da folgende Gedanken an hand der infos hier im Thread.

Wenn der DSAV aufgenommen wird, kann man ihm die CIPS übertragen, richtig?
Falls dem so ist und er vorerst aufgenommen wird, wird ihm die cips übertragen. Dann wird er auf der HV wieder vor die Tür gesetzt mit der CIPS und der DAFV ist das Problem mit CIPS offiziell los, hält aber immer noch im Hintergrund die Fäden in der Hand.
Und wenn das so machbar ist komme ich auf Folgendes.
Tricksen, tarnen, täuschen

Und ein weiterer Gedanke zu der Geschichte mit dem DSAV.
Divide et impera
(teile und herrsche)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



> Wenn der DSAV aufgenommen wird, kann man ihm die CIPS übertragen, richtig?


Könnte man auch so, wenn man das wollte, dazu braucht der DSAV weder in den DAFV noch bräuchte er gemeinnützig sein..

Wird wohl aber am "Alleinvertretungsanspruch" für organisierte Angelfischer des VDSF/DAFV scheitern....


----------



## Knispel (8. September 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst mal müssen die vom DAFV aufgenommen werden - kann zwar laut Satzung das geschäftsführende Präsidium mit einfacher Mehrheit.
> 
> Es liegen aber schon Anträge vor, dass dies auf der HV abgestimmt werden sollte, sowie Ankündigungen, bei Aufnahme des DSAV durch das Präsidium gleich wieder den Ausschluss des DSAV auf der HV zu beantragen, wozu dann 51% der Stimmen reichen.



Nach der vom DSAV bekanntgegebenen Aufnahme des Verbandes in den DAFV frage ich  mich allen Ernstes ; wie rechtfertig sich Fr. Dr. in Zukunft über die  mit Gewissheit stattfindenden Verfehlungen gegenüber den eigenen  Grundsätze zum Gemeinschafts - und "Hege"fischen, die mit 100%tiger  Warscheinlichkeit von diesem im In - und Ausland stattfinden wird. Werden die angedrohten Anträge seitens der anderen Verbände, den DSAV gleich wieder die Mitgliedschaft zu entziehen wargemacht und wie reagieren diese, wenn sie keine Mehrheit erreichen ? Wie reagieren die anderen Verbände , wenn plötzlich Vereine austreten und in den DSAV zuwechseln um Wettfischen wie in Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus´s zubetreiben, im DAFV bleiben sie denn ja trotzdem ! Es wird wieder richtig spannend...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Da fühlen sich jetzt schon einige verarscht, weil es da seitens des Präsidiums/Präsidentin ganz andere Verlautbarungen zur Aufnahme des DSAV gab - das wird mit Sicherheit noch spannend, da sind einige jetzt schon richtig sauer, als sie davon erfahren haben .

Und die warten nun mal die Bestätigung des DAFV ab, dass das tatsächlich so ist, wie vom DSAV behauptet.

Und dann, da hast Du recht, wirds wieder richtig lustig und spannend..

Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle bei dem Thema hier um die Gemeinnützigkeit...


----------

